
The Seven Habits of One Highly Effective Manager of Managers: Charity Majors - lysium
https://honkathon.com/2019-12-19-seven-habits/
======
lysium
I find this a great list of behaviors to consider when you are in a leading
role, maybe even if you are not in such a role, as it reflects well on your
job.

------
battery_cowboy
I really want to work for a boss like this, but the really good managers are
rare.

My last "manager" didn't talk to me for nearly the last 5 months I worked at
the company and I hounded him for code reviews and 1 on 1 meetings constantly.
I just started to review my own code and then merge it because otherwise
nothing would get done. He was a very capable engineer, but the worst manager
I've ever had, even compared to the guy who i had to report to HR in a
previous job because he did a lot of blatantly illegal things in regards to
the employees I supervised and their working hours (mandatory overtime with no
extra breaks, shorted lunch breaks, etc).

~~~
ashtonkem
Any manager that doesn’t respond to 1x1 requests _from their direct_ should
probably be fired to make room for someone more competent. I’m sorry you had
to deal with that.

